# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  MI-Man posts picture of himself with $5000 on FarceBook. Suffers home invasion robbery.

## Anti Federalist

This is like not talking to the cops, should be Simple Life Rules 101.

What *is* the fascination with FarceBook, and vomiting up every little detail of your life with your name, obviously your address and so many other identifying features, for crooks, both in and out of government, to take advantage of?

I mean, I know the MiniTru in Utah will be monitoring everything, everywhere by next year, and nobody gives a $#@! about it, but, FFS, don't make it easy for them.







*Facebook Picture of $5,000 Leads to Fenton Township Robbery, Shooting*

http://fenton.patch.com/articles/fac...bbery-shooting

Three men broke into a Fenton Township home seeking $5,000 that was posted in a picture on Facebook.

The Fenton Township family is shocked after three men entered the home on the 13000 block of Linden Road Saturday and shot resident Robert Johnson in the back and leg after demanding the money and tearing apart boxes looking for it.

Randy Johnson said his son Robert Johnson, 23, was alone in the home around 10:30 p.m. Saturday night when men broke in through the back door and demanded money. Randy Johnson said several shots were fired, including two that struck his son in the back and his leg and three shots that struck his dog.

Both are back home recovering after receiving treatment.

Randy Johnson said his son posted a picture of $5,000 in a box on Facebook and the men asked him where the money was. They then started fighting over it themselves. Robert Johnson fled the home and went to a neighbor for help.

Randy said the men ripped down the back gate and came in through the back door of the home, before ransacking the house and taking the $5,000.

“They woke him up and hit him in the head with a gun,” Johnson said. “They asked him for the money and shot him twice. There were shells everywhere.”

Blood was still visible from the home’s front door Sunday morning and there were bullet holes in the back gate as well as the back door. Randy Johnson said there was still blood in the house as well. He said Genesee County police officers were at the house from around 11 p.m. to 5 a.m. He said he stayed at a neighbor’s home, but was unable to get any sleep.

Randy Johnson said he doesn’t know why his son posted the picture of the money on Facebook and advised him to take it down. He didn't say whether his son knew the men.

“He’s very mad,” Randy said of his son.

Randy, his wife, and their son Robert have lived in the home for about a year after moving from Flint. Randy said he never expected anything like this incident to happen in the Fenton Township area.

"They are all good people around here," Randy Johnson said.

Linden Police responded to the shooting, which was near the city limits, and confirmed the incident, but deferred all questions to the Genesee County Sheriff's Department, which couldn't be reached for comment Sunday morning.

----------


## angelatc

> This is like not talking to the cops, should be Simple Life Rules 101.
> 
> What *is* the fascination with FarceBook, and vomiting up every little detail of your life with your name, obviously your address and so many other identifying features, for crooks, both in and out of government, to take advantage of?


It's like asking what's the big fascination with the internet?

----------


## AGRP

The same goes for preppers posting videos of all their valuables lol.

----------


## amonasro

A fool and his money are soon parted...

----------


## brushfire

> The same goes for preppers posting videos of all their valuables lol.


And gun porn... Its nice to have admirers - until they come to collect.

----------


## fatjohn

Good. Stupid people should not have money, otherwise the whole premise of the market knows best is a farce.

----------


## KCIndy

> It's like asking what's the big fascination with the internet?



I'm fascinated by the internet because I can use it to learn things with a speed and ease that would have left me flabbergasted 25 years ago.

I refuse to participate in Facebook.  I am mystified by the apparent need for everyone in the world to have their very own reality show.  Does anyone cherish privacy anymore?

----------


## Kodaddy

"Momma always said, 'Stupid is as stupid does'." - F. Gump

----------


## asurfaholic

> I refuse to participate in Facebook.  I am mystified by the apparent need for everyone in the world to have their very own reality show.  Does anyone cherish privacy anymore?


I don't know if its that, I think in the mind of the millions of facebookers, its more of a way to keep in touch with people they otherwise wouldn't keep in touch with. 

Not that I participate, its a box of trouble id rather not open, and plus, im not a big social nut anyways.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm fascinated by the internet because I can use it to learn things with a speed and ease that would have left me flabbergasted 25 years ago.
> 
> I refuse to participate in Facebook.  I am mystified by the apparent need for everyone in the world to have their very own reality show.  Does anyone cherish privacy anymore?


Privacy is actually a fairly modern concept.    

But back to my original point - assuming you're part of the 99% of internet users who don't go to great lengths to mask identity, "they" can already check out what youre looking at and who you're emailing.  Facebook only puts a nice cover on it. 

And just because you choose to use it for academic purposes doesn't necessarily give you some authority to decide how the internet should be used.  You don't use it to socialize - I get that.  But that doesn't mean there's something wrong with people that do.  It means they've reached a different conclusion than you did.

I love reconnecting with people I lost contact with 20 years ago.  It would be really easy for me to assert that there's something wrong with people who don't want to do that, except that I don't actually feel that way.  

There's always going to be bad people in the world.  When I was a young Mom, the scary thing for some of the other soccer Moms was putting kids' names on their clothing, because that was too public.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

"IRS breaks-in to recover back taxes from Facebook poster"  

Fool!

----------


## KCIndy

> And just because you choose to use it for academic purposes doesn't necessarily give you some authority to decide how the internet should be used.  You don't use it to socialize - I get that.  But that doesn't mean there's something wrong with people that do.  It means they've reached a different conclusion than you did.


LOL!  Hey, no offense intended - I never claimed to have any authority to dictate anyone's use of the internet.    I just said I don't understand it.  And I don't.





> I love reconnecting with people I lost contact with 20 years ago.  It would be really easy for me to assert that there's something wrong with people who don't want to do that, except that I don't actually feel that way.


There probably *is* something wrong with people (like me) who don't want to do that.  I'm a social introvert and I'll be the first to admit it.  But I'm glad you're able to find old friends and reconnect with them.





> There's always going to be bad people in the world.  When I was a young Mom, the scary thing for some of the other soccer Moms was putting kids' names on their clothing, because that was too public.


That's why I always took a magic marker to my undershorts before I left for summer camp, even as a kid!

----------


## BlackTerrel

I don't get the anti-facebook backlash on this site.  This isn't facebook's fault.  This could happen by posting pics on RPF too.

There are 600 million people on the site.  Most of them get some value from being on there.  A few post things they probably shouldn't.  That is life.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't get the anti-facebook backlash on this site.  This isn't facebook's fault.  This could happen by posting pics on RPF too.
> 
> There are 600 million people on the site.  Most of them get some value from being on there.  A few post things they probably shouldn't.  That is life.


Yep.  This type of stuff has gone on as long as there's been classified ads.   

Of course it's stupid to post a picture of yourself holding a bunch of cash.  Just as stupid as pulling out a huge wad of bills anywhere in public, but people do it.  And once in a while they get targeted by criminals as a result.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Yep.  This type of stuff has gone on as long as there's been classified ads.   
> 
> Of course it's stupid to post a picture of yourself holding a bunch of cash.  Just as stupid as pulling out a huge wad of bills anywhere in public, but people do it.  And once in a while they get targeted by criminals as a result.

----------


## Czolgosz

I had to repeatedly remind the ex-wife and my sons to not leave a key, wallet, or anything interesting in plain view when they leave their car parked.  Doesn't matter if the key is to your gym locker and the wallet is empty...I don't wanna pay a couple hundred bucks to fix the window that some douchebag broke to steal your crap.

----------


## DamianTV

Not everyone that sees a person flashing information around has that persons best interests in mind.  Oh, you just won the lottery?  Can I "borrow' a million dollars?  Or...  Wel, I'll have to keep an eye on him so I can go steal whatever he goes and pays for.

----------


## azxd

People who think they have and need hundreds of friends, probably have very few.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't get the anti-facebook backlash on this site.  This isn't facebook's fault.  This could happen by posting pics on RPF too.
> 
> There are 600 million people on the site.  Most of them get some value from being on there.  A few post things they probably shouldn't.  That is life.


Farcebook has made it very clear that they are willing to work hand in hand with government to carry out surveillance on people on the site.

Don't make it easy for them.

You might as well just take a trip to Ft. Meade with a dossier of every single personal piece of information you have, and drop it on NSA's doorstep.

----------


## Kluge

> Farcebook has made it very clear that they are willing to work hand in hand with government to carry out surveillance on people on the site.
> 
> Don't make it easy for them.
> 
> You might as well just take a trip to Ft. Meade with a dossier of every single personal piece of information you have, and drop it on NSA's doorstep.


You know--that's not a bad idea as a form of protest against laws like the NDAA/Patriot Act/SOPA & it's latest version. Drop tons and tons of papers with random data (real or imagined) pallets and pallets full of absurd information. It could work well if someone more creative than me organized it and it caught on.

----------


## pcosmar

> I had to repeatedly remind the ex-wife and my sons to not leave a key, wallet, or anything interesting in plain view when they leave their car parked.  Doesn't matter if the key is to your gym locker and the wallet is empty...I don't wanna pay a couple hundred bucks to fix the window that some douchebag broke to steal your crap.


I have replaced a lot of convertible tops (Automotive repair). Very expensive on most models.

NEVER , never lock a convertible. EVER,  
You are inviting a $$$$ repair.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Farcebook has made it very clear that they are willing to work hand in hand with government to carry out surveillance on people on the site.


Like this?




I'd argue that in this case they should be reporting that info.




> You might as well just take a trip to Ft. Meade with a dossier of every single personal piece of information you have, and drop it on NSA's doorstep.


Can you give some examples of negative things that will happen to me by being on facebook?  Or examples of people being responsible and suffering from being on facebook?

Personally I like the site a lot.  I know people that work there.  I have 1,000 friends and I like to follow what they do.  I like that when I go to an event all the pictures are posted the next day and easy to find.  I like that I get a sense for what my friends are doing and what they think about a certain issue.  I like that I "like" Ron Paul and similar to a million others who "like" him on the site I get updates on the campaign.  I like that I can easily share information with others and that others post stories that are interesting for me.

I understand that like email, and like a car, and like a gun I should use it responsibly.  I wouldn't post a picture of myself with tons of cash, or of smoking marijuana, or post a status update "my boss is a ******" and not expect repercussions.  But I'm an adult and I'll take responsibility for my actions.  I see a lot of positives and no negatives for me personally on facebook.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Brother, use Farcebook all you want.

I know I'm on the losing end of this argument: too many people with too many justifications that like too many of the site's features.

There will be billions of Farcebookers before too much longer.

But there will come a day in the future, where all that information will be used in way that you or I never imagined, that will *insanely* invade the privacy of billions of people.

I'll, more than likely, be dead by then.

But remember this conversation and my warning, even though by then, it will be too late.

In the meantime, don't look for me to be "befriending" you any time soon, not because I don't like you, but because you won't catch me on that site.






> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue that in this case they should be reporting that info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## bolil

I am an ex facebooker.  Once I remembered that "everything I say or do can and will be used against me" I stopped using farcebook.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Brother, use Farcebook all you want.
> 
> I know I'm on the losing end of this argument: too many people with too many justifications that like too many of the site's features.
> 
> There will be billions of Farcebookers before too much longer.
> 
> But there will come a day in the future, where all that information will be used in way that you or I never imagined, that will *insanely* invade the privacy of billions of people.
> 
> I'll, more than likely, be dead by then.


What does a hypothetical event 20 years in the future have to do with the story you posted?

In this instance a guy bragged "in public" about 5K in cash and got robbed.  It would be the equivalent of me going to a Falcons game and flashing 5K in cash on camera.

The Falcons would be as much to blame as Facebook.

----------


## phill4paul

In the next week I'm gonna test drive these cats....

http://www.worldtruth.org/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What does a hypothetical event 20 years in the future have to do with the story you posted?
> 
> In this instance a guy bragged "in public" about 5K in cash and got robbed.  It would be the equivalent of me going to a Falcons game and flashing 5K in cash on camera.
> 
> The Falcons would be as much to blame as Facebook.


As far as I know, the Atlanta Falcons are not letting cops wander around the stadium collecting personal data on everybody there and filing it away for future reference.

----------


## Noble Savage

The gubbernment doesn't need facebook they have the IRS

----------


## ghengis86

> As far as I know, the Atlanta Falcons are not letting cops wander around the stadium collecting personal data on everybody there and filing it away for future reference.


Apparently you haven't been to an NFL game lately. Facebook doesn't feel you up prior to allowing use of their service (I guess the metaphorical argument could be made). 

And the NSA has record of just about every e-mail, phone call, web search, etc. They have so much data on each one of us, they're building a giant facility in Utah to house it all. 

So...you're pretty much $#@!ed either way when the police state trap is sprung. Like BT said, don't hand anything on a silver platter to them but they can convict you of at least three felonies a day so...what's the point again.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> As far as I know, the Atlanta Falcons are not letting cops wander around the stadium collecting personal data on everybody there and filing it away for future reference.


The story you posted had nothing to do with cops or government.  As of today can you name five people (out of the 150 million Americans who use it) who have been wrongfully imprisoned due to facebook?

These are two seperate issues:

#1 a hypothetical scenario where people are locked up due to facebook which you are predicting will happen after you are already dead.

#2 a guy who got robbed due to posting photos on facebook holding large stacks of cash.

Scenario #2 is what the OP is about and I don't think it's unique to facebook.  It's life.

----------


## DamianTV

> In the next week I'm gonna test drive these cats....
> 
> http://www.worldtruth.org/


Really?  So why does it need to set a cookie the very first time I go to their site?  No Trackers means No Trackers, and the first thing I see is a cookie, that would be FALSE ADVERTISING.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yes, I can name five people, I'd have to look back through the files, but I can recall more than a couple of people being busted for stupid $#@! they did and then posted on FarceBook.

There was more than one or two teachers if I recall, also lost jobs or went to jail because of $#@! they posted on FarceBook.

What's the issue, BT? You work for them or something?

Be my guest, Farcebook to your heart's content, all *I'm* doing is letting everybody know that *everything* posted there is being watched and monitored by all manner of cops, not to mention employers and co-workers.

I hope you'll stick up for *me*, when the time comes in the not too distant future, where you will be required to have a Farcebook account to hold a job or a million other things in daily life.




> The story you posted had nothing to do with cops or government.  As of today can you name five people (out of the 150 million Americans who use it) who have been wrongfully imprisoned due to facebook?
> 
> These are two seperate issues:
> 
> #1 a hypothetical scenario where people are locked up due to facebook which you are predicting will happen after you are already dead.
> 
> #2 a guy who got robbed due to posting photos on facebook holding large stacks of cash.
> 
> Scenario #2 is what the OP is about and I don't think it's unique to facebook.  It's life.

----------


## specsaregood

I have no use for facebook, and that zuckerberg guy is a total douche.  the internet is better off with people like moot.

----------


## RickyJ

> I'm fascinated by the internet because I can use it to learn things with a speed and ease that would have left me flabbergasted 25 years ago.
> 
> I refuse to participate in Facebook.  I am mystified by the apparent need for everyone in the world to have their very own reality show.  Does anyone cherish privacy anymore?


People like privacy, but they like acceptance even more. Many people are lonely and use facebook to make it seem like they have friends even if they rarely if ever see them in real life.

----------


## ghengis86

Everything you do online or through electronic, digital communication is tracked, stored, monitored and filed by the NSA. Facebook is just an application that does a better job of organizing that info that users voluntarily surrender. 

I guess I prefer to make the Feds work to steal my info, rather than giving it away for free.

----------


## DamianTV

> People like privacy, but they like acceptance even more. Many people are lonely and use facebook to make it seem like they have friends even if they rarely if ever see them in real life.


People dont have SELF Esteem any more.  They have Conditional Esteem that comes from the acceptance of others when they follow the fold.

----------

